# Prickles' Day Out! Pictures



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

This was taken a while back but I wanted to share them anyway. Also can any of you give me a heads up on her color? The breeder said she was a salt and pepper but knowing now that they're super rare, I'd say she's Algerian Dark Grey. Am I right?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's a couple more


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I would say Algerian Brown

He's soooo cute! I love the first one


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I would say Algerian Brown
> 
> He's soooo cute! I love the first one


Got it, thanks much!  now if only I could get it to cuddle instead of going zoom zoom all over the floor :lol:


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an Algerian Brown too 
All hedgies are just little balls of cuteness, even when their cranky (;

Your little Prickles is just adorable & I love the name


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

DeniseLynette said:


> I have an Algerian Brown too
> All hedgies are just little balls of cuteness, even when their cranky (;
> 
> Your little Prickles is just adorable & I love the name


Aren't they all? Especially when they're balled up! Funny how I'm a bit disappointed it never balls up anymore since it's gotten used to me. I should be happy I'm gaining its trust 

Thanks Denise!  it is cute though I found out how stereotypical the name is when I got to HHC


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> Thanks Denise!  it is cute though I found out how stereotypical the name is when I got to HHC


Haha, I know, but it totally works. Anything to do with quills, pricks, or pokes is just cute


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hehe sometimes I wish Kashi was more active and playful. He just sleeps on me all the time >_< lulz.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think its funny how people want a hedgehog thats always the opposite of there own lol my Orbie is like Olympic runner hedgehog and i want him to cuddle, and Kashi is the biggest cuddle muffin that was every born but shaelikestaquitos wants him to be more active and playfull


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hehe I love Kashi, I would never change him for the world, but yeah, I think it would be cool to have another hedgie that's an explorer ^-^


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol once u have an explorer u might change ur mind about wanting multiple hedgies  Orbie is a handfull. He's my baby but still....a handfull :lol:


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got four all related and they're all opposite ends of the spectrum. One is speed racer, one always sleeps when I get him out and cuddles with me (I'm trying to litter train him and the other day I came back into the bathroom to see that he was curled in a ball in the litter box trying to sleep.), the mom is antisocial and hides every time I turn on a light and usually when I come into the room, and my other girl is in the middle: she'll crawl into my lap to sleep but she'll also run around to investigate, and she's the friendliest one out of the bunch, doesn't ball up or hiss very often. I never knew there were such different personalities for hedgehogs. And even in one family.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sweet  I'd guess Algerian Chocolate. Keep in mind I always guess Algerian Chocolate :roll: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love Prickle's pictures! I also like the first one the best. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for the wonderful comments guys! I owe so much to HHC and you people~ I'm really grateful for this bunch of concerned hedgie parents always ready to give advice and help. You know you're awsome!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> So sweet  I'd guess Algerian Chocolate. Keep in mind I always guess Algerian Chocolate :roll: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think she's a brown. Her nose looks too black to me, and her mask is a little too dark, isn't it? My Quillamina has given me this problem, too, actually; she has a chameleon nose, it literally changes colour, so I can never really figure out exactly what she is. It's down to Algerian Gray or Algerian Chocolate for my girl. Yours could be a Gray or a Dark Gray.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics! I would say Algerian Grey, even though the nose is light, the quills and mask are awfully dark.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sela you're right! I checked again and her nose does change color from time to time! :lol: looks blackish now.. I guess I'll go with algerian grey, thanks LG!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina's is doing this constantly. And when it changes, it's usually just a small patch that goes brown. It's so weird.


----------



## cancelledout (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm also prickles' co-owner. 

Prickles eyes are black and have a light blue ring around the outer edges.

In HHC's color guide, this description is only listed in Algerian brown but she looks like a gray or dark gray when compared to the pictures.

So we're confused on what color we should associate her to. Here's a closer picture


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

cancelledout said:


> Hi guys. I'm also prickles' co-owner.
> 
> Prickles eyes are black and have a light blue ring around the outer edges.
> 
> ...


No expert here but she does look to dark to be a brown to me. I'd guess chocolate or grey.
She is adorable BTW


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi where and who did you get your hedgie from?

I join a philippine hedgie forum well its all kinds of pets but theres lots of hedgie threads


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

PM'd you


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> PM'd you


Pm'd you back


----------

